# Am privit fotografii de tu azi?



## mike2008

Bună dimineaţa,
Please can someone tell me if this is correct.

Am privit fotografii de tu azi - _I look at the photographs of you today_


----------



## OldAvatar

’Neaţa, Mike!

_„Azi m-am uitat la fotografii cu tine.”_


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc OldAvatar. I should have known to use  "cu tine", I see it a lot in messages I receive.

I hope you have a nice day.
Bye.


----------



## simonasidorin

I think is :
Azi am privit fotografii cu tine ....or Azi m-am uitat la fotografiile tale (cu tine)
Good luck on learning romanian !


----------

